# Gaggia Classic Ri8161 or not??



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

Howdy,

I've had my Gran Gaggia Style for a couple of years now and have been thinking about getting a Gaggia Classic...but I'm getting confused on the age / model differences and what is possible to change / mod with which one.

I've been steering clear of the newest model as the comments on here don't seem very favourable, but I've been seeing plenty of the Ri8161 models on ebay, but I don't know if this is any different to the newest model??

I've read the article from espressoman.ro and watched the video and he seemed to indicate that there isn't any real difference (he favours the newer model in some cases), but having seen Philips pull the Sports Direct stunt of buying a brand and turning it into cheap quality for profit.

Any advice would be massively appreciated.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ive got a new one and it works fine - bigger stainless boiler, however the head will leak after a while till you take out the spring and stretch it - 5 min job - also change the steam arm to rancillo one -3o mins and £13

The older ones have smaller aluminium boiler but bigger heating elements. also there are many mods that have been done to tweak this and that such as the OPV valve pressure, PID devices. Older and newer Gaggia's have there strengths and weakness's

if your happy with buying older machine then ask in the want adds and buy off a member on this site - if you go ebay route there is less chance that its been looked after - you may get one with a lot of limescale and blockages.

Hope this helps


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

That does help, there seems to be a fairly negative opinion toward the new model(s) which causes my hesitation. Other than the spring, are there any other issues you've had with the new model?

I was thinking about going through the for sale section on here, I think I need to rack up a few posts before it's even open.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

banjobill said:


> Other than the spring, are there any other issues you've had with the new model?


Plastic shims used instead of a group gasket/seal are another notorious 2015 fail

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29385-Gaggia-Classic-2015-latest-problem&highlight=2015+classic+shims


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

not gone on mine yet - but only 7 months in - I want the current model to be OK - but best bet would to create a third generation frankengaggia with the OPV back and using the newer boiler

whichever you choose will have issues with time BUT its all fixable and not disposable - parts are available to give many years of service and not end up in landfill


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

I think that's what's holding me back is that they appear to have stripped out some fairly basic things for the sake of profit (which I guess is what every company wants) a frankengaggia would be a winner really.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm not sure it was a cost saving, the OPV valve is also a point of weakness if the machine is not looked after properly, the reduction of power also to fit in with EU legislation the same reduction has happened with the rancilo silva to comply - same thing if you buy a domestic kettle or toaster these days, having spent some time poking around inside the quality of the components is till great as I see it, my only disappointment is that Philips moved production to Romania to save costs - but again I didn't fancy having any mate of Berlusconi making my machine !









Your alternative is to jump up a notch to the next level of machine - have a look in the forum guides for the stages of progression and suppliers of second mortgages


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I believe the RI8161/40 model is the pre-2015 model. Shouldn't have the 2015 issues but it is a post Philips machine i.e. post 2009

The 2015/16 model is the one with the Stainless Steel boiler and most importantly, the auto shutoff to comply with EU rules, as well as some other changes. Typically, the model number of this one is 91403/11.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I'm not sure it was a cost saving, the OPV valve is also a point of weakness if the machine is not looked after properly


Are you getting the OPV confused with the solenoid valve ? I cant remember ever hearing of someone with a problem with their OPV valve,, plenty of people with solenoid valve issues (which you could argue are infact maintenance related)



jimbojohn55 said:


> my only disappointment is that Philips moved production to Romania to save costs


I cant give the exact year but Phillips moved production to romania long before the 2015 model went into production. They may even have been having the classic produced in romania since 2009


----------

